# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Can steroids be detected in urine?

## Shrunken Sak

My question is do employers look for steroids when they drug test you? Can steroids be detected in urine or do you need to take a blood test to test for steroids. Any info on testing would greatly appreciated. Thank you!

----------


## The original jason

from what i know about the US aas is a specific test and costs about 300$ they wont test u for it in a random piss test only rec drugs unless u r getting a specific test dont worry

jason

----------


## pureanger

I went through the same thing at work were the threatened a drug test untill they found out the cost of testing for AS. Even in the milatary they cant afford to test for AS.

----------


## harleyhenders

yes;it can be detected ,but it depends on what kind of job your applying for. i'm a truck driver and took when of my random drug tests and passed because department of transportation does not test for gear,but some other jobs do.what kind of job are you going for and i'll see what i could find out.

----------


## Shrunken Sak

I'm a Longshoreman. I drive trucks also and do manual labor.

By the way I appreciate the responses. You guys are putting my mind at ease.

----------


## harleyhenders

ya'noproblem you have nothing to worry about they do not test for gear in the us when it comes to a cdl.........

----------


## Wanghip

:Afro:  I got tested by my parents 2 months ago. They tested me for anything and everything you can imagine. I filled 4 little viles with blood and 2 urine tests. I would imagine that it is possible, especially with the technology today, that it wouldn't be a problem to see it in your urine. I also think it depends on how long ago you took the roids. My tests were all negative, but on the chart it said 'residue of steroids ', from messing around with D-Bol at least 4 months before. I simply blamed it on androgen!! Good luck.

-WangHip

----------


## palme

Yes they can detect steroid use in your urine, thats how the test all athlets. Second way is blood test.However i think they only check for cannabis and cocaine etc when applying for a job.

----------


## WiLLpOwEr

Nothing to worry about! Relax!

----------


## The Base

95% of employers will only test for recreational drugs!

Don't worry about the roids - if they test for that then they must have some serious money in their budget for it - and I doubt that very much! 

If you are unsure, do some researchon here as it's a question that has been asked like a 1000 times.

Good luck on the Job!

----------


## depdaddy

should have nothing to worry about...the only thing they have ever found in my urine was Clenbuteral..it test very similar to another drug..but when i went for second test did not show up that time

----------


## Bigun

Steroid tests in sports cost a few hundred pounds for olympic athletes so it is unlikely an employer will be looking for them

----------


## D3m3nt3d

Yes, it can be detected in urine IF its a steroid test, which most jobs do not test for seeing as it is expensive to do so

----------


## ross3814

yea they can only test for that with a certain test. Costs way too much so they wont bother. 
D-1 football on the other hand is different.

----------


## LightWeightBaby

yes, haven't u seen the program

----------


## b18razr

Yes they can test urine for steroids , well i know they can see it in dog urine ( i show dogs in weight pull and they get tested at national competitions). So i would guess they can see it in human urine.

----------


## Dirk D.

What about fire dept's or police depts'? do they test for AS? I"m no8 on a fire list, no 3 on a pd list. I took test/deca a fewmonths ago and had an order siezed.....do I have anything to worry about?

----------


## Doc M

> What about fire dept's or police depts'? do they test for AS? I"m no8 on a fire list, no 3 on a pd list. I took test/deca a fewmonths ago and had an order siezed.....do I have anything to worry about?


You should have no problems..The testing is expensive and generally is not done unless there is a specific reason to administer the test..I personally have not known or seen any fireman or police officer get sent to the hospital for a steroid specific test in my years as an MD..Now, if you do get hired on as a Police Officer and you start to show obvious signs of steroid use /abuse, then don't be suprised if you get called into the Lt.'s office for a little grilling and possible testing..If you are trying to get hired on I wouldn't risk it at this delicate stage of the game..

Doc M

----------


## Tuggy

> What about fire dept's or police depts'? do they test for AS? I"m no8 on a fire list, no 3 on a pd list. I took test/deca a fewmonths ago and had an order siezed.....do I have anything to worry about?


Definetly not! Most companies only test because the insurancecompanies make them. when they test, they usually on ;ook for mind altering drugs (cannibis, amphetamines, etc). In some case, the U.S. government may require the people to be tested on what is known as the Expanded Nurses Board. This however, still only tests for mind altering drugs. A company is not going to spend any more money than they have to. You will be safe for the PD or FD.

----------


## Dirk D.

I have a very good chance at getting hired on at both depts! This is good news. I was dealing with some sever tennis/golfer elbow and did a cycle of deca /test and it did cure it! Along with PT and no weight lifting till 5 weeks after the cycle ended. I had a package seized adn was really worried about it showing up in the back ground check. I am an alternate for PA school this year, and I was told that I was in for next year if no one drops out! So I"m saving my $$$ because tuitoin is outragious! 
good news! TY for hte valuable info!

----------


## Tuggy

> I have a very good chance at getting hired on at both depts! This is good news. I was dealing with some sever tennis/golfer elbow and did a cycle of deca /test and it did cure it! Along with PT and no weight lifting till 5 weeks after the cycle ended. I had a package seized adn was really worried about it showing up in the back ground check. I am an alternate for PA school this year, and I was told that I was in for next year if no one drops out! So I"m saving my $$$ because tuitoin is outragious! 
> good news! TY for hte valuable info!


Hey Bro, a question on the tennis elbow. I have it severly bad. I cannot rotate my right arm at all. It hurts just to type this, but it doesn't seem to hurt when I lifting unless i pronate my arm. You had to take 5 weeks off and you also said deca and test helped? I'm looking for anything, but I hate the thought of not loifting for 5 weeks. I just finished my cycle today also. So, I'm not sure about taking time off yet.

----------


## Dirk D.

I had it really REALLY BAD! In BOTH arms! Both tennis and golfer elbow. By using deca for 6 weeks and only doing PT, pushups, and cardio for a total of 11 weeks, it finally resloved itself after two years! I read that deca can do wonders for the joints,however, you do not want to take the deca for an injury, then jump into the gym and hit it hard! IF you have an injury as mine, lay off and stop stressing it! I'm sure if you take the deca/test and do as i did, it will work for you. But, you have to lay off the weights :Frown:  I did nothing for two years! No lifting, no martial arts, jsut some biking. good luck!

----------


## Tuggy

> I had it really REALLY BAD! In BOTH arms! Both tennis and golfer elbow. By using deca for 6 weeks and only doing PT, pushups, and cardio for a total of 11 weeks, it finally resloved itself after two years! I read that deca can do wonders for the joints,however, you do not want to take the deca for an injury, then jump into the gym and hit it hard! IF you have an injury as mine, lay off and stop stressing it! I'm sure if you take the deca/test and do as i did, it will work for you. But, you have to lay off the weights I did nothing for two years! No lifting, no martial arts, jsut some biking. good luck!


Goddamn that sucks, two years. I'll kill myself. I'll have to figure something out. Thanks alot Bro, I appreciate the info. 
Peace,
Tuggy

----------


## coolermaster1218

A lot of worry for nothing.

----------


## coolermaster1218

> You should have no problems..The testing is expensive and generally is not done unless there is a specific reason to administer the test..I personally have not known or seen any fireman or police officer get sent to the hospital for a steroid specific test in my years as an MD..Now, if you do get hired on as a Police Officer and you start to show obvious signs of steroid use /abuse, then don't be suprised if you get called into the Lt.'s office for a little grilling and possible testing..If you are trying to get hired on I wouldn't risk it at this delicate stage of the game..
> 
> Doc M


No test is not expensive anymore, Bro this is not the 80's... you can be tested for $150 that looks for elevated enzymes to $ 500 for a detailed test that will tell what and how much you took. But as I said before why, are you pro? Are you on Probation for roids other than that NO.?

----------


## triax1980

I have been tested a lot. from what I unerstand they can detect it in your urine. The guy who tested me told me that they look for sighns that are precursers to roids like elevated enzymes, but it has a high dollar amount. My employer tests random within the random for the bean so be aware. But 99% of places test for street drugs only.

----------


## Noles12

This is a 9 year old thread. Im sure the guy knows by now if they test

----------


## cockneyrebel

> I got tested by my parents 2 months ago. They tested me for anything and everything you can imagine. I filled 4 little viles with blood and 2 urine tests. I would imagine that it is possible, especially with the technology today, that it wouldn't be a problem to see it in your urine. I also think it depends on how long ago you took the roids. My tests were all negative, but on the chart it said 'residue of steroids ', from messing around with D-Bol at least 4 months before. I simply blamed it on androgen!! Good luck.
> 
> -WangHip


You got tested by your parents! 

How old are you dude?

----------


## JasonT

is there any way to test steroids for urine?

----------


## ninesecz

The drugs you get tested for at a pre emplyment drug screen are the 10 most used drugs.. Any pharmacy will have the little drug test you can buy that tests for all these

PCP, Cocaine, Marijuana, Methamphetamine, Benzodiazepenes, Methadone, Barbituates, Opiates, Heroin(tested for seperately than opiates it is a purer form!) and it trsts for one other illeagal but I can not think of what it is right now..

Just be careful.. I had to give a hair folical test for a job last year. will show drugs for 5-10X as long as urine and 3-4X as long as blood! Can show cocaine use for 3 days with urine, 14 days with blood 45 days with hair!!

----------


## jnatejohn1

> yes;it can be detected ,but it depends on what kind of job your applying for. i'm a truck driver and took when of my random drug tests and passed because department of transportation does not test for gear,but some other jobs do.what kind of job are you going for and i'll see what i could find out.


I a truck driver . I going to take a DOT physical soon . I laid off my treatments because I wasn't sure . I did some research an Test Prop stays in your system for 3 weeks ...

----------


## jnatejohn1

I'm a truck driver . I going to take a DOT physical soon . I laid off my treatments because I wasn't sure . I did some research an Test Prop stays in your system for 3 weeks ...

----------


## Patrickthecool

I read all the posts. great info. I am on probation for weed. and they test me for all the narcotics and alchohol. are there any steroids that show up in these tests?

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> I read all the posts. great info. I am on probation for weed. and they test me for all the narcotics and alchohol. are there any steroids that show up in these tests?


Way to bump an old thread. But no, they wont test for gear.

----------


## Body~By~Ty

The military wont test you unless they are sure you are using the gear. So if you are serving dont get huge too fast because it may arouse suspicion

----------


## Juicing Post Whore

Simple drug test shouldn't pick it up.

----------


## gearbox

> Definetly not! Most companies only test because the insurancecompanies make them. when they test, they usually on ;ook for mind altering drugs (cannibis, amphetamines, etc). In some case, the U.S. government may require the people to be tested on what is known as the Expanded Nurses Board. This however, still only tests for mind altering drugs. A company is not going to spend any more money than they have to. You will be safe for the PD or FD.


that is how we got tested, because of the insurance company...and it only checked for rec drugs...

----------


## gearbox

> I'm a truck driver . I going to take a DOT physical soon . I laid off my treatments because I wasn't sure . I did some research an Test Prop stays in your system for 3 weeks ...


but things like deca can stay for 18 months, so know what your taking and the effects..

----------


## muddy

hey guys i just got a similar question. im days away from starting my first just test e course. im reading bout all the answers to this originbal post but i jus wanna ask as ive just been excepted to the army... will test e show up in the defence force urine n blood tests. cheers. any info will be appreciated anyone that can answer will would be helpfull fuk yas!

----------


## muddy

sweet man i musta missed this post otherwise i wouldnt of posted a question. how sure r u?

----------


## austinite

I do a 5 panel test on all employees. Steroids never come up. It would never prevent me from hiring someone though.

----------


## nakota2k

Ive heard I dont know how true. But a lab at UCLA is the only one that can do it and all the samples are sent there

----------


## Bonaparte

This thread is 11 years old.

----------

